# betta's water color??????



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

why at petsmart some of the water is blue and some are clear?


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

The blue is an additive which is supposed to help prevent illness. It's a shortcut instead of doing more frequent water changes.


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

the betta i just got had blue water but he is beautiful!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

It's also an additive that helps them when the weather has been cold. (Usually they put it in during summer when the AC is going a lot.)


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I worked at PetsMart last year, the blue is an animal safe water dye that is supposed to enhance the bettas' colors. Makes them more attractive to purchase.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Last time I visited Petsmart, only females were in blue water, but they were treated horrendously while the males were fine... (SEVERE bloat, several dead, fin rot, dropsy... you name it.)


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Purple said:


> Last time I visited Petsmart, only females were in blue water, but they were treated horrendously while the males were fine... (SEVERE bloat, several dead, fin rot, dropsy... you name it.)


The "care team" might of ran out of prepared water for the rest of their bettas. Their lack care for these beautiful fish doesn't help the females sell. Working there, I've seen the males fly off the shelves and the poor females left to sit in cups for days on end.
I think I'll be making my 75 gallon into a betta sorority.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm in love with females. <3 My first fish, Sally, is a female and I love her to death. By my experience, they're more curious and loving. I have a stronger bond with her than Otis or Donald. (I sound crazy. xD)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

the blue water is caused by this tablet that dissolves in the water. It has conditioner in it and also helps to relieve stress. Last week petsmart stopped using it so the water should be clear now.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Ugh at the petsmart by my house the males are displayed all proud in the entrance way of the store, and the females are around the corner (in the back) and are $0.99 .. I almost bought like 29034 of them LOL


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

methylene blue?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's methylene blue. It's a fungicide. Very powerful, useful for breeding fish that clump their eggs together...
I don't see how water that you can't see the fish makes their colors better. :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

I bought a male Double Tail Halfmoon that I thought was white, because the dark water made him look white. Well I got him home and put him in the tank and low and behold his body is a light white with black spots and his fins are clear...lol. Oh well, I love him nonetheless.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Aurie said:


> Ugh at the petsmart by my house the males are displayed all proud in the entrance way of the store, and the females are around the corner (in the back) and are $0.99 .. I almost bought like 29034 of them LOL


I would of!
Id'a been like "HUNNY!!! Grab another cart!!! We're buying all of them/the hood tomorrow online!! We'll use towels as a lid for now!"

Of course his reaction woulda been "but but...the sharks :'("


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah its methylene blue. I use a similar general disease preventative in my shipping bags called nitrofuracin.


----------

